# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Pijn: koffie verzacht chronische pijn

## FRANCOIS580

*Pijn: koffie verzacht chronische pijn* 

Maar liefst drie miljoen landgenoten kampen met pijn en chronische pijn en dat heeft uiteraard een grote inpact op zowel hun leef- als hun werkcomfort. De meerderheid van de chronische pijnpatiënten zoeken hun heil in allelerlei pijnstillers en ook in fysio- en osteopathie. Dat voeding een belangrijke rol speelt bij de behandeling van chronische pijn werd reeds eerder aangetoond. Wetenschappers aan het Noorse Institute of Occupational Health en van de Oslo University kwamen zopas tot de ontdekking dat ook koffie chronische pijn gevoelig kan verzachten.

Allerlei rugproblemen, gewrichts- , nek- en schouderpijn, fibromyalgie artritis, reuma en artrose zijn veruit de meest voorkomende klachten. Dat heeft niet alleen zware gevolgen voor het sociaal leven en de levenskwaliteit van de patiënten. Ook op de werkvloer komen ze onder bijzonder zware druk. Naast het slikken van pijnstillers en het volgen van fysiotherapie doen chronische pijnpatiënten veelvuldig beroep op de osteopaat.

*Meer koffie, minder pijn*
﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿Deelnemers aan het jongste wetenschappelijk onderzoek voerden gedurende anderhalf uur allerlei computertaken uit. Die bestonden hoofdzakelijk uit kantoorwerk waarvan eerder werd erkend dat het voortal pijn in de rug, de nek, de schouders, onderarmen en in de polsen veroorzaakt. Tijdens het onderzoek dronken een aantal deelnemers uitsluitend koffie. Dat moest om hun alertheid aanscherpen en vermoeidheid en slaperigheid voorkomen. Men wilde echter in de eerste plaats de invloed achterhalen van dat koffie drinken op (chronische) pijn. De resultaten van dit onderzoek leerden dat patiënten die dagelijks koffie dronken veel minder last hadden van pijn dan diegenen die geen koffie dronken. Dat was met alle chronische pijn het geval.

*Voordelen van koffie drinken*
Koffie drinken is gezonder dan de meesten wel denken. De resultaten van wetenschappelijke onderzoeken toonden tal van positieve effecten op onze gezondheid aan:﻿
﻿
*Alzheimer:* onderzoek wees uit dat koffie drinken je risico op het krijgen van Alzheimer op latere leeftijd gevoelig verkleint.Wetenschappers aan de Universiteit van Florida zijn er zelfs van overtuigd.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Mijn moeder heeft sloten koffie gedronken en heeft alzheimer gekregen. 
Hier schrijft men weer enkel het positieve, niet het negatieve. 
Een zwarte koffie drinken met citroen is wel een goed middel als je migraine hebt omdat het de bloedvaten open zet maar veel koffiedrinkers, zeker koffie drinkers zonder melk en suiker kunnen last krijgen van maag en darmproblemen. Een vriend van mij is zelfs gestorven aan maagkanker door al de sloten koffie die hij gedronken heeft, straffe koffie en ook door cola en limonade en een ongezonde levensstijl. 
En alle onderzoeken spreken elkaar tegen. Van de cardioloog mag ik niet meer roken, van de gastro-enteroloog mag ik wel roken omdat nicotine de darmtransit bevordert en dit komt nu wel uit de mond van een specialist en zo blijven we maar verder geloven en niet geloven.

----------

